# New Pix From "Ginger Snaps Back!"



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Anyone who has been following my path of carnage from BADASS to this present dy here at Unpleasant Street, know of the affinity I have for the *Ginger Snaps* movies. The first was a welcoming return back to the latex of movies we all love like *The Howling,* and *An American Werewolf in London.* The second carried on this tradition, and expect no less from the newest entry into the pack, *Ginger Snaps Back.* Just read an interview with Emily Perkins on Bloody Disgusting dot com, and she and her fellow crew members were talking about all the latex work as opposed to CGI. Good interview, but nothing as far as the possibility to a sequel for *Ginger Snaps: Unleashed.* Damn!

Anyhow here are some pix for you guys, with the usual smart-ass captions to go along with them. See what you make of these.

Oooooh the Possibilities...!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"If I could only remember where I put my other contact and my brush!"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Holy ****! Is that one guy behind the dude that's bent over doing what I think he's doing?!?"


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No captions for the last two. Sorry.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Finally, an honest-to-God Werewolf pix!


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

Good pics, Sinister -- good captions too.


----------

